# bonjour



## firstimac (13 Novembre 2011)

Une petites question, pour vous, comment s'est passé la 1ere mise à jour de votre Ipad2, je vient de la terminer mais ça m'a demandé une restauration ce qui a entrainé la suppression de mes fichiers et jeux, comment faite-vous pour protégé vos données, merci:hein:


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2011)

Normalement, lorsque la mise à jour est terminée, l'iPad te demande si tu veux remettre une précédente sauvegarde. Là, tu réponds "oui" et tu aurais du retrouver ton appareil comme tu l'avais laissé. Du moins, chez moi, ça fait comme ça.


----------



## firstimac (14 Novembre 2011)

Merci, je crois avoir fais une mauvaise manipe car je n'est plus de connection avec ma live box et là je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir, peut-etre reprendre tout à zero mais là, je bloque , fait un reset , mes connaissances en informatique sont tres limites


----------

